# Upper Potomac (yakking) - 6/21/08



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Spent some time on the in-laws property over the weekend and took along the kayaks to yak-fish the Upper Potomac.

Put in about 5-8 miles north of Paw Paw on Rt 9 at around 10:30AM. It was one of the C&O locks that dumps you out into the Potomac. 

Water was CRYSTAL clear and a touch chilly. But it was the perfect temperature for a dip after yakking any distance.

Saw quite a few people flinging ultra-lights on the banks. I let my little brother in law use my OK Prowler 13 while my other buddy brought along his Old Towne sit inside fishing yak. Ultimately, he preffered Bud Light to fishing (can't blame him).

I was tossing a small 3" curly tail white grub with a weedless hook and a small split shot sinker about 8" up the line. 

Caught my first small mouth while paddling and trolling the line behind me. He may have been about 10" at best. Ended up catching another like this later (trolling). My brother in law was fishing a chartreuse grub and ended up catching 2 small smallies by slowly casting/retrieving.

After about 45 minutes, I had flung my legs over the side of my yak (OK Prowler Big Game) and was drifting down the river. I had casted the grub back bahind me and was letting it bounce on the bottom of the river. My line ended up going tight and I thought I was hung up til the line started moving side to side. Definately was a fish on and he was pulling drag off my little ultra light. I had to play with it a bit to prevent snapping the line (4# test) and let the fish tire himself out before hauling him in. Great fight.

It ended up being a personal best smallie for me. Never got a length measurement on it cause I left my tape at home. However, I did take a picture with my own Bud Light can next to the fish for scale. I am guessing 16-18" +/-. Good weight to him to. For additional scale - I am 6'5" and about 285lbs. 



















It was hooked deep so I had to cut the line above the hook. He was set free and did swim away though.

Anyhow, didn't get much action for the next 1/2 hour and we were running behind in our schedule due to exploring the shore line and parking the yaks for a swim.

Did have a couple other highlights though. Saw a racoon chase a big turtle down the back into the water. It looked like the raccoon was limping and it's not normal to see one out during broad daylight so I am thinking "rabies."

Also saw what we thought to be a water snake while out "boating" later in the afternoon. It ended up being a brown squirell who fell in to the river I guess and decided to swim across to the other side.










I don't want to kill the bandwidth here so I will just post the links below. Not much "fishing" pics but cool pics none the less. Nice scenery. Was a perfect day to drift/yak on the river. Good way to kill a Saturday. Even got a few of another P&S member "GTODave" and his lovely wife on the power canoe (cheating IMO).

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5597.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5599.jpg
http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/?action=view&current=100_5601.jpg
http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/?action=view&current=100_5603.jpg
http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/?action=view&current=100_5604.jpg
http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/?action=view&current=100_5609.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5627.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5625.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5629-1.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5631.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5644.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5645.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5646.jpg


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice pics Hannibal! I'd forgotten just how beautiful the river is up that way. Can't wait till I get my canoe!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*looks like a great trip*

glad you had a great trip up here in my part of the country


----------



## iammetalcore (Mar 26, 2008)

Where did you put in at up there? Looks like a beautiful area!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

iammetalcore said:


> Where did you put in at up there? Looks like a beautiful area!


It was part of the C&O canal. We followed Rt 9 north out of Paw Paw, VA for about 5-10 minutes. It was one of the locks ......... some Aquaduct (Town Creek?). Something like Lock 67 or 68.


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

How did the bloody Bud Light taste???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like ya had a great trip.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

GrownManRunnin said:


> How did the bloody Bud Light taste???



Does it ever taste bad? LOL. 

We had my brother in law carry a cooler on the back on his kayak since he was the little man on the trip (his boat could handle the extra weight). So when we got thirsty, we'd call for him and he'd deliver. Nothing better then drifting down the river while sipping a cold one.:fishing::beer:


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> Even got a few of another P&S member "GTODave" and his lovely wife on the power canoe (cheating IMO).
> 
> http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/?action=view&current=100_5609.jpg
> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/100_5627.jpg


Don't hate on the electric canoe 

Thanks for the pics...it was a good time. Next time we'll be up in time for the "long" run.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Going again this weekend I think. Shooting to head up early Friday morning. Trying to be on the water by early afternoon Friday and then again Saturday.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Fished last Saturday up there from Old Town, MD down to Paw Paw... Just posted in another thread about the 40-50 smallies we caught but here is a pic of a nice bonus... I'm 300 so I put this fish somewhere between 7-8...


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

PM sent!! LOL.


----------

